
Maria didn't get the Starbucks job, so she set out to crush it - tzury
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/wheelys-coffee-starbucks-maria-de-la-croix
======
quuquuquu
>Cameras check to make sure people aren't stealing.

Question: in a city like Shanghai, where a startup founder from Malmö is
presumably not politically connected, what will the cameras do once someone
has stolen?

The store is 100% staffless and the theft is petty- will the police actually
enforce/investigate?

She licenses out the carts and tech so I guess she's not directly eating the
cost but.... I really don't see how this works.

And I would love to be wrong!!

~~~
devopsproject
I'd imagine it is similar to them establishing a branch in the US. The
business and the citizens would be governed according to the host countries
laws.

The app seems to control door access and it presumably knows email, bank
information, possible gps\location data, about its users so I may not be too
difficult to ID a perp.

Doubt the police would get involved for small amounts but it likely depends on
the precinct.

------
djchung23
> Wheelys began rolling in 2014, when De La Croix built her first café cart
> out of a bicycle and a box. "It was basic," she recalls. Even so, coffee
> drinkers liked it and the low running costs made the business profitable.

Love this. She is just getting after it and doing whatever she can with what
she has. Inspirational.

~~~
awkim
Agreed - love the fuck the establishment approach. Sounds similar to the
WhatsApp story.

------
bobsil1
Where she got the idea from:

[https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_WjsocrjdnA/V5rP7GnI8pI/AAAAAAAAA...](https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_WjsocrjdnA/V5rP7GnI8pI/AAAAAAAAAmI/iy1AfECL2KQMY3YqEOPI6LMI-
QrWAbS0QCLcB/s1600/27bollywoods-tea-party2.jpg)

------
grwthckrmstr
Love her fuck all attitude. She's gained a new admirer today.

